# Valued Opinions Scam



## mohityadavx (Mar 7, 2011)

The name says it all. *Valued Opinions is a Scam*

My Dad used to waste time on this f***ing site and I countless times  told  him that its a fraud , scam but he won't listen. If sometimes he would even accept this he would say at least I am helping companies create better products by giving out my opinions. Now he redeemed his first accentive voucher worth Rs 400 about a month ago. The company said it would come within 28 days now when even  one week over 28 days passed i set a mail to them  and guess what the basta**s won't even reply back. ( Earlier that fu**ing Anita bi**h would reply back within seconds as soon Dad sent an enquiry about survey)

So anyone wasting their time on this fu**ing site in hope they would pay you is going to make a fool of him. If anyone want proof i could show you the proof just pm me ur email id.

Please spread these words among ur friends via facebook/orkut/twitter etc  so that the company isn't able to make millions without paying a penny to us


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

lol, my father only wastes time on Ubuntuforums these days.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 7, 2011)

Never trust those flash ads with a girl giving a testimonial. Did you read the universal internet rule book?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 7, 2011)

boy...I can't tell that site is scam or not, but you are very very angry with them that's for sure.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 7, 2011)

angry???

if that bit** comes in front of me she is gone for sure , my father wouldn't let me surf the net and waste hours on these surveys to get this.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank God my father doesn't know how how to operate a PC, let alone the internet.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 7, 2011)

can anyone suggest me how to take hell out of this fake company with consumer support etc. I am hell bent on them this time ( Their bad luck my 1 TB HDD got corrupted and now they would share its agony)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2011)

Consumer court....may be?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think you can do much harm to them.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I don't think you can do much harm to them.



may i know why? i have saved all the conversations.

As per law, my uncle ( father's younger brother is Lawyer at High Court) and my cousin is Judge at Rohini Court ( though he has a transfer about every 3 month)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

Try wasting thousands of money for just Rs. 400. I'm not discouraging you. You may try but this is the truth. The internet is full of scams & shady people who are interested in making some money by fooling innocent internet users. The best thing is to stay away from these things. 

Remember that: *If it is too good to be true than it probably is.*


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Try wasting thousands of money for just Rs. 400. I'm not discouraging you. You may try but this is the truth. The internet is full of scams & shady people who are interested in making some money by fooling innocent internet users. The best thing is to stay away from these things.
> 
> Remember that: *If it is too good to be true than it probably is.*



it was never too good to be true a survey paying 20 bucks would  waste your minimum 10 min. I may not be able to sue them as no one ( not even my family would support me - money factor) but i would try my level best to make their life hectic .  

The point is not 400 bucks but about being responsible consumer even Digit has started a page on consumer issues and i am thiking of contacting them also . I would atleast contact these people

*
National Consumer Helpline *

They had helped me once to get back my 45 bucks within 15 minutes which Airtel had charged me for Hello Tunes which I never had set on myself and till the time i didn't contac these people Airtel always blamed me for and never accepted that it was their fault.

Infact they give me 1 month free hello subscription which i didn't accepted as i thought they may reactivate it without consulting me and charge me and all this fuss will take place again!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Never trust those flash ads with a girl giving a testimonial. Did you read the universal internet rule book?



lol...I see same ads in my company's website customer care portal


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 8, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> The point is not 400 bucks but about being responsible consumer even Digit has started a page on consumer issues and i am thiking of contacting them also . I would atleast contact these people
> 
> Infact they give me 1 month free hello subscription which i didn't accepted as i thought they may reactivate it without consulting me and charge me and all this fuss will take place again!!



I fully agree with you mate. Its not about money. Till yesterday I was not serious about your post, but now on I will try my level best to spread the word about this. And yes, definitely take help of consumer court if there is a law against it. Such cheaters should not think that they can get away using loopholes.

Moreover, its just 400 from you. Who knows they would have cheated 1000 or 100,000 users which makes up really good sum.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 10, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I fully agree with you mate. Its not about money. Till yesterday I was not serious about your post, but now on I will try my level best to spread the word about this. And yes, definitely take help of consumer court if there is a law against it. Such cheaters should not think that they can get away using loopholes.
> 
> Moreover, its just 400 from you. Who knows they would have cheated 1000 or 100,000 users which makes up really good sum.



thanx mate!!!

---------- Post added 09-03-2011 at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was 08-03-2011 at 01:35 PM ----------




The Sorcerer said:


> Never trust those flash ads with a girl giving a testimonial. Did you read the universal internet rule book?



I always thought the site as as a scam but some times i doubted as they don't charge you anything, never ask for your bank account , credit/debit card details. I think they make millions from our opinions but the bast**** are not ready to share even 1% of their profit which is due to costumers like us. Its like u do the work I will get the money and I won't even pay you.

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 10:12 AM ----------

they sent this mail to my father

Dear (I don't wanna mention my father name here),





Thank you for your email. I am sorry that you haven’t received your voucher. We use a mailing company that usually delivers vouchers within 28 days. However, they had been waiting for a bulk order of vouchers themselves and tried to catch up with the backlog.



We are very sorry for the delay but you should receive your voucher order in the following weeks. If this does not happen, please get in touch with me again to take further steps.



We apologize for any inconvenience caused.



Kind regards



Anita

The Valued Opinions Team

They think once a fool always a fool. They tare trying to avoid me doing something which hamper their position. 

Why i say so??

link1


link2


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 18, 2011)

finally they sent the vouchers i received them today. postED the entire conversation (eDITED TO REMOVE PERSONAL INFO)HERE

Dear Madam

I had redeemed my voucher on 3rd February 2010. Now even after 28 days
as per your term and conditions I haven't received my voucher yet.
Please take some action regarding this issue. I have already sent one of these request n 2nd May and I haven't got any response .* I want to tell you if you don't reply now I will contact National Consumer Helpline(Toll FREE 1800114000) and lodge a complaint at www.consumercomplaints.in and will tell about this fraud on facebook and even if that doesn't help then I will approach Consumer Court like a responsible customer. I hadn't expected this type of fraudulent nature from such a company!*

Here is the confirmation template:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear .,


Thank you for selecting your INR400 reward choice!


Confirmation of your reward details are:

Reward chosen: Accentiv Ticket compliments
Date claimed: 3-2-2011
To be sent to: 

Please allow up to 28 days for delivery.

You are now able to check your reward status in the reward history
section of the ‘Member Homepage’ when you sign in to your Valued
Opinions account at www.valuedopinions.co.in

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your
interest and participation in our surveys, and hope that you continue
to enjoy your Valued Opinions experience! Your contribution to our
surveys is greatly appreciated, and we look forward to offering you
more reward opportunities in the future.

Kind regards,

Anita
Panel Manager

Dear ,





Thank you for your email. I am sorry that you haven’t received your voucher. We use a mailing company that usually delivers vouchers within 28 days. However, they had been waiting for a bulk order of vouchers themselves and tried to catch up with the backlog.



We are very sorry for the delay but you should receive your voucher order in the following weeks. If this does not happen, please get in touch with me again to take further steps.



We apologize for any inconvenience caused.



Kind regards



Anita

The Valued Opinions Team

Dear Madam

Thhanks for replying but after reading these articles below how could
I beleive in your authenticity:_

*www.consumercourtforum.in/f10/valued-opinions-india-26364/

*www.india-complaints.com/Company/valued-opinions-co-in

Dear ,

Thank you for your email. I am sorry that you have doubts about our
authenticity. Please rest assured we are doing our best to solve the
situation. Our mailing company are clearing the backlog now, and vouchers
are to be delivered as soon as possible.

I can appreciate how disappointing this situation must have been for some
panellists and I do apologize for that.

Thank you for your patience and understanding in this situation.

Kind regards,

Anita
The Valued Opinions Team


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

Be happy now.


----------



## sidbond_patna (May 10, 2011)

I don't know why you haven't received yours. But, I feel that they are legit as I have received coupons worth 600 from them and used them as well. Also, when my told my friends about it, they, too, joined, and two of them got vouchers worth 400 each.

I don't if of late they have started doing so, but might be the case that they might be short of vouchers.

I am getting freebies since the last three years and all I can say is that they never deliver on time.

JUst forget about it, and if you receive the coupons someday, then its upto you to resume or not.

Also, since you have not mentioned, whether it was valuedopinions.co.in or valuedopinions.co.uk; I must tell you that the latter is for sure a fraudulent website.


----------



## richa55 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, its not a scam valued opinions is the best survey website ever it pays u for your opinions before blaming others just try to find out what's the problem it might be your fault also something is misunderstood either you have done some mistake is typing your residency address or something else because my whole family has an account on valued opinions and till now we have received vouchers of Rs 2,000 so according to me its not a scam because as soon as 400 rs gets collected in my account the immediately send the voucher's i dont even need to send any mail or call up i receive the vouchers within two or three working days . So it is better that u first checkout what's the problem and then blame other's


----------



## turbasu (Mar 31, 2013)

THIS IS NO SCAM!

Astonishing to see that no person concerned with the process as well as none among the panelists replied to this thread!
I certify that I am a panelist of Valued Opinions and I have received sevral vouchers time and again from Edenred against my earnings with ValuedOpinions.
Please do not make a site black-listed just for a delay. The time-span of 28 days or 4 weeks is just an approximate frame. They make it late but they give it for sure. The site ValuedOpinions is NOT a fraudulent and possibly most highly paying survey-site operating in India.
Keep the faith.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2013)

^ You should've posted this an year earlier.


----------

